# Has anyone used a Titan adjustable tip?



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

Has anyone out there used one of Titan's adjustable self-cleaning tips? I had an old timer tell me the other day that he used to use them and really like them, but I'm a bit dubious. If it works it may be good to spray narrow trim with as I understand it can really be dialed right down. I'm going to be getting a Graco 112 fine finish tip soon to try out for the same purpose. I'd appreciate any input!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

I haven't seen one of thoughs in 25 years. Sw had a line of them to. In some ways they work great. The only down side was you never could tell if one wore out. 
David


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

How was the finish? I looked on their website and they still sell them, but it won't do me any good unless it gives a really nice finish


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

You asking me to remember something 25 years ago. Gee I have trouble remembering what I did yesterday. But they where OK as I remember. :whistling2: 
David


----------



## paintpimp (Jun 29, 2007)

I was caught between a conversation between two painters about those tips. The Guy buying the tip swore by them. Other Guy said it clogged too often even though it is self cleaning. I would think if they were the cats meow you would see them everywhere.


----------



## Chad_C (May 11, 2011)

paintpimp said:


> I was caught between a conversation between two painters about those tips. The Guy buying the tip swore by them. Other Guy said it clogged too often even though it is self cleaning. I would think if they were the cats meow you would see them everywhere.


there are a few different "starting" sizes of the adjustable tip 341-*** ranging from a tip that adjusts from .005 to .018 thru .021 to .054 with a total of 6 different tips. By far the most popular size is the 341-028 that adjusts from .011 to .026 The reason that you don't see them "everywhere" is price. $62.25 is List
History Lesson.
Titan's first product was the adjustable tip. This came after the flat tip, but before the reversible tip. With the price of the reversible tip continuing to go down the adjustable tip lost favor. We sell most of our adjustable tips to painters in the N.E. US (where Titan started) to OEMs and to accounts in Europe.

The latest in spray tips is the Titan TR2 tip. not adjustable , but actually has 2 reversible tips in one tip.


----------



## assis171 (Sep 17, 2012)

*titan self cleaning adjustable tip*

Does anyone know how to install the tip or what kind guard do i need to use it ??!! Can u guys give a web site or information about it. i have one and i want to use it ! Thanks


----------



## Chad_C (May 11, 2011)

*adjustable tip housing*

The housing for the Titan adjustable tips is part # 450-100A. This is the same housing used for flat tips. Your local Titan distributor will probably need to order this for you. Call Titan Tech service with install questions 1800-526-5362


----------



## assis171 (Sep 17, 2012)

*Self cleaning adjustable tip*

I mean witch gun or what type of guard do I need to use !! Cuz itsnt the same as the regular tips !!


----------



## ibsocal (Apr 17, 2007)

mpminter said:


> Has anyone out there used one of Titan's adjustable self-cleaning tips? I had an old timer tell me the other day that he used to use them and really like them, but I'm a bit dubious. If it works it may be good to spray narrow trim with as I understand it can really be dialed right down. I'm going to be getting a Graco 112 fine finish tip soon to try out for the same purpose. I'd appreciate any input!


Are these the type.
They were great tips back in the day, expensive but great for production and the tips could be rebuilt.

they would finger if you did not have enough pressure or dial not adjusted properly especially after opening up the dial to clear a clog.

I still have a few but dont use them anymore,prefer todays reversibles and hvlp systems.
Of course you should not use them without the proper tip guard (sc-4) but you get the picture.:whistling2:


----------



## Chad_C (May 11, 2011)

assis171 said:


> I mean witch gun or what type of guard do I need to use !! Cuz itsnt the same as the regular tips !!


they will work on any airless gun. The guard for most guns is a 450-100a


----------

